# Bad Critter



## JoeGoFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I have an 85 gallon reef tank with a nice diverse bioload of inverts, fish, and corals (LPS & Softies). The other day I noticed that someone had been nibbling on my Xenia, and my wife said she saw an Emerald Crab lingering nearby licking its chops. Later she claimed that she saw the crab going to town on the Xenia, so she snatched him up, and sent him to solitary confinement in the refugium.

The next day, one of my two beautiful Coco Worms lost one of its 4" feathery heads. I found it laying on the bottom of the tank. By the next morning, the other was clipped off as well. Now I'm ***, and mourning the loss of one of my favorite inverts. It seems that the Emerald Crab is officially absolved of guilt in the matter. 

The most maddening part is that whoever did this didn't even bother to eat the worm's head. They left it laying there like some morbid warning for the other soft and defenseless denizens. 

This morning I found my second, and last Coco Worm without one of its heads. ******!! And I noticed another small Xenia has been mowed down. It's like I have a Zetas gang in my tank taking retribution for their leader's recent demise. I can tell you this, somebody *is* going to die...

I know that you might say, "Feed them for goodness sake, and your problem is solved." I would say the same to a post like this, but here are some additional facts: 

The tank is mature, and has never had these issues before. As I have added livestock, I increase the rations for the prisoners. I feed everybody 3 times a day with frozen mysis, frozen shrimp eggs, sheets of nori, frozen spirulina/brine shrimp, and various pellets to keep it interesting. I make a soup of this concoction, and dispense it liberally around the tank to make sure everyone gets a share. To be honest, I overfeed, but I'm like an Italian Grandma and I like my babies fat, happy and peaceful. And, I don't mind cleaning my protein skimmer often.

So, here is the list of the community in my tank. I need your help pulling the culprit out of the lineup. Please keep in mind that as the jury, you are going to be responsible for the life and future well being (or satisfying grisly dismemberment) of whomever you finger.

INVERTS
4 Scarlet Hermits
4 Reef Hermits
1 Anemone Crab
1 Emerald Crab
1 Ruby Mithrax Crab
1 Skunk Cleaner Shrimp
1 Fire Shrimp
2 Peppermint Shrimp
24 Snails of various sorts
2 Fighting Conches
1 Abalone
1 Brittle Star
1/2 Coco Worm (what's left of him)
5,000+ Cephalopods

FISH
1 6-Line Wrasse
2 Engineer Gobies
2 Scooter Blennies
2 Lemmon Damsels
4 Blue Chromies
1 Clown
1 Lyretail Anthius
2 Bi-color Dottybacks

Circumstantial Evidence: The most recent (30-45 days ago) additions to the tank were the Ruby Mithrax Crab, Brittle Star, and 2 Peppermint Shrimp. Everyone else was behaving nicely for months. I am thinking it's one of these, but I need to get a second opinion before I pull them all out and make a seafood cocktail.

Thanks for reading, and keep the answers simple and plentiful. Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Please watch your language, we have users of all ages here.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol Zetas gang... you sir have made my day. A thank you. ^_^
As for the criminal, I do believe in a fair trial. I hope you find the suspect. (I don't know about the whole. Cocktail thing though lol)

Anyways, off with their heads!!!!!


----------



## JoeGoFish (Feb 5, 2012)

susankat said:


> Please watch your language, we have users of all ages here.


Really? *** is not acceptable on a forum?


----------



## JoeGoFish (Feb 5, 2012)

susankat said:


> Please watch your language, we have users of all ages here.


"***" too? Oh my. I'm obviously in the wrong forum. Sorry to take your time.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mithrax. Its the only thing new, and you've already stated you haven't had this issue beofe. Now personally, I'd throw all the hermits in jail, uou never know when they are gonna crack and start snarfing down corals. But in this instance, trouble shooting says Mithrax, its the newest inmate, the others that you've added wouldn't munh corals like that.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

JoeGoFish said:


> "***" too? Oh my. I'm obviously in the wrong forum. Sorry to take your time.


Apparently so if you can't control your language.


----------

